# Preferences for wood stock?



## gunnarfan (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in central/northern Maine and was looking to prep some woodstock for folks to make use of odd or extra pieces leftover from my own projects. I know what I like... how about you guys?

Would anyone prefer waxed or non? Looking for less suggestive word than nude.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 26, 2007)

here it is all redwood, but the odd guy will use a little cedar or Douglas-fir.............Redwood is king.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 28, 2007)

If I think the ends and knots will move a lot, I'll wax all end grian with parafin, or my bowling alley finnish wax.


----------



## gunnarfan (Mar 6, 2007)

really.. bowling alley finish wax.. i was looking into beeswax but am not sure with all the bees being sick.


----------

